# Rifle Buck still in velvet



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

I am curious if any other hunters have ran across any bucks being shot during the rifle season that are still in velvet. I shot my buck on Saturday Nov 17th. It was a 4x4 that is still in full velvet. Does anyone know why it would still be in velvet?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Usually because they have testicular damage... nice deer though!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Seen one shot like that and he had he balls removed either from fighting or some other damage.


----------

